# Specific internal cable routing question for Roubaix SL3/Venge



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

So I have a little dilemma here - I'm cabling my "new" 2012 Roubaix SL3 and I have a bag full of frame cable stops, the sheaths are all installed, life is good.

the four ICR stops are different though; one set will accept a ferrule end on a cable, and the other set is smaller and will not.

Specialized's current instructions doesn't appear to differentiate between them (as if all 4 should be identical) and in fact recommends updating the frame stops to the kind that will accept a ferrule (http://service.specialized.com/colla...oubaix-ICR.pdf)

I called the local specialized dealer in town and he's going to see if he can get an additional pair of the frame stops that will accept a ferrule. That may not help me in time though - I have a century on Saturday and need to get this thing finished off no later than tomorrow morning so I can spend some time test riding it and dialing in the riding position.

So..... ICR frame stops that don't have room for a ferrule. Are those intended to be used for the derailleur cables or the brake? The specialized guy said shift cables so I'm just looking for a second opinion if anybody has one.

Thanks!


----------



## kiekeboeboe (Sep 24, 2010)

The ICR stops intended for the brakes are 1st generation ICR stops, they do not use cable housing ferrules.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's a related thread started by a member. Towards the bottom, he mentions the ICR cable stop issue. HTH...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sp...den-cable-routing-new-specialized-269499.html


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Same bike,same year,been there done that. Yes it's a pain in the @ss.

Follow roadworthy's post and do like I did : cross cables inside the downtube,get rid of the shitty Jagwire cables and housings,place some Shimano SIS sp41 ones and see if you can find the plastic cable ferrule that goes inside the rear chainstay. I don't think Specialized covers this with a warranty,I did not even bother to ask,got the spare parts myself and browsed online for instructions and took care of everything. It was the first time I've dealt with internal cable routings and it's been a 45 minutes job. And a total of 80 Euro out of my pockets. Thank you Specialized


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, the shitty jagwire cable housings are going to stay since I just got done trimming and installing them.  I did wire everything up last night, but nothing is connected yet so I think I'll redo it all as a california cross just for giggles. I reckon it's not as critical for my SRAM set up but it certainly looks better.

These things are always an adventure the first time... when you're not quite sure what you're doing. Thanks a ton for the tips.


----------

